# Thoughts on the new PGF Complete from The Anderson's



## bryanr

Here is a link to information on it.
https://www.fertilizerforlawns.com/
Since I am relativity new here and to lawn care, I would like thoughts on this new product that is coming out soon. 
Thanks


----------



## walk1355

What is the price? that is an important factor?

Is this a "How to with Doc" product? Has that feel for me. If that's the case, count me out, I can't stand that guy.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

bryanr said:


> Here is a link to information on it.
> https://www.fertilizerforlawns.com/
> Since I am relativity new here and to lawn care, I would like thoughts on this new product that is coming out soon.
> Thanks


Other than the prill size it seems to be a close relative of Carbon X. I'd be interested to see some of the fertilizer specialists break down the difference and similarities between the two. The main thing as with all of the products Doc uses is going to be the price. He preaches the convenience of the smaller bags but anything that comes in a smaller package size is not going to be as economical as a bulk size.


----------



## walk1355

@TN Hawkeye is this a Doc product? Can you confirm?


----------



## krevo81

walk1355 said:


> @TN Hawkeye is this a Doc product? Can you confirm?


It's definitely one of his sponsored products put together by the Andersons


----------



## Art_Vandelay

walk1355 said:


> What is the price? that is an important factor?
> 
> Is this a "How to with Doc" product? Has that feel for me. If that's the case, count me out, I can't stand that guy.


Yeah it's his. You can tell by the super craptacular infomercial webpage. I didn't scroll all the way down but I bet there's a link to gold mining equipment, soccer lessons, and women's garden hoses on there.

Anyway I'm sure it works alright but I guarantee it's way more expensive and works no better than any other premium fertilizer out there.


----------



## The Anti-Rebel

Yeah his Normal pgf fert is just an already-available product from the andersons. His is just in a smaller bag for about the same price. I'm assuming this is also along those lines. But doc's gonna doc and haters gonna hate.


----------



## Spammage

I like the prill size and the mixture, but the price could be prohibitive.


----------



## Powhatan

I don't know why they felt the need to put phosphorus in it. I guess PGF Complete sounds better than PGF Extra. :airquote:


----------



## mowww

I am a little leery of any marketing claim for "the best ratio of NPK".... you and I know each situation is different based on need.

Anyone have an idea if those micros will get tied up when applied to soil instead of foliar?


----------



## greengrass

walk1355 said:


> @TN Hawkeye is this a Doc product? Can you confirm?


It says in the first paragraph of the product description "Doc has spent the last year testing and working with the Andersons plant nutrient group to develop an ALL IN ONE complete, professional grade fertilizer, and make it available to the average homeowner"


----------



## walk1355

greengrass said:


> walk1355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @TN Hawkeye is this a Doc product? Can you confirm?
> 
> 
> 
> It says in the first paragraph of the product description "Doc has spent the last year testing and working with the Andersons plant nutrient group to develop an ALL IN ONE complete, professional grade fertilizer, and make it available to the average homeowner"
Click to expand...

Sorry, I must have missed that one word with all that other crap that is thrown on the page.


----------



## greengrass

walk1355 said:


> greengrass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> walk1355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @TN Hawkeye is this a Doc product? Can you confirm?
> 
> 
> 
> It says in the first paragraph of the product description "Doc has spent the last year testing and working with the Andersons plant nutrient group to develop an ALL IN ONE complete, professional grade fertilizer, and make it available to the average homeowner"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I must have missed that one word with all that other crap that is thrown on the page.
Click to expand...

lol, yeah that is quite the write up. If Doc is tied to product I'm not interested. The guy comes off as the "flex seal" guy of the lawn industry.


----------



## walk1355

greengrass said:


> walk1355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greengrass said:
> 
> 
> 
> It says in the first paragraph of the product description "Doc has spent the last year testing and working with the Andersons plant nutrient group to develop an ALL IN ONE complete, professional grade fertilizer, and make it available to the average homeowner"
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I must have missed that one word with all that other crap that is thrown on the page.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, yeah that is quite the write up. If Doc is tied to product I'm not interested. The guy comes off as the "flex seal" guy of the lawn industry.
Click to expand...

BILLY MAYS HERE. But wait, there's more.


----------



## greengrass

walk1355 said:


> greengrass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> walk1355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I must have missed that one word with all that other crap that is thrown on the page.
> 
> 
> 
> lol, yeah that is quite the write up. If Doc is tied to product I'm not interested. The guy comes off as the "flex seal" guy of the lawn industry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BILLY MAYS HERE. But wait, there's more.
Click to expand...

What's funny about the webpage, other than the ridiculous amounts of SEO wording, it that whoever wrote it (most likely DOC) assumes we are supposed to know who "DOC" is in the first place.


----------



## Ecubed

Looks like it's $32 a bag and that includes shipping. 18 lb bag though and a rate of 3.6 lbs per 1,000 sq ft. So covers 5k feet. I'm not a very big fan of him because he's so pitchman in all his videos but some of the results are pretty eye opening.

However I also wonder if they add more than just the fert to the "test areas". But on his latest videos it's very noticeable. The prill size does seem like an added bonus compared to carbon X but I haven't tried that product either.


----------



## BermudaBoy

Ecubed said:


> However I also wonder if they add more than just the fert to the "test areas". But on his latest videos it's very noticeable. The prill size does seem like an added bonus compared to carbon X but I haven't tried that product either.


This is the area of Doc's products of which I have learned to be mindful. He pitches all of his products as a miracle cure for your lawn but looking at all of his videos, it's pretty obvious that a lot was done to every test plot before the new product was applied. That's why he can use only Super Juice on his lawn and have it look beautiful while the average gullible lawn care rookie like myself see little to no results. I'm sure it's a great product but without the groundwork he's done I doubt the results will be the same. And then there's the lawn dye but that's another story.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

So just a quick run down of the number you get about 3lbs of N in the bag. Spread over 5000 sq ft is about .6 lbs per thousand. Cost per pound of N is just less than $11. Cost per 1000 q ft at recommendation would be about $6.40. Much better than some other products. However I would need almost 2 bags to do my front lawn at a cost of $64. I can do my front yard twice with Carbon X at a cost of $64.


----------



## Jmyler

Ecubed said:


> Looks like it's $32 a bag and that includes shipping. 18 lb bag though and a rate of 3.6 lbs per 1,000 sq ft. So covers 5k feet. I'm not a very big fan of him because he's so pitchman in all his videos but some of the results are pretty eye opening.
> 
> However I also wonder if they add more than just the fert to the "test areas". But on his latest videos it's very noticeable. The prill size does seem like an added bonus compared to carbon X but I haven't tried that product either.


I wouldn't be surprised if it was just that product t making the lawn green. If you throw down iron in one spot on any lawn you'll get noticeably greener in a short amount of time. "Look how fast it got green" isn't really what I'm after in a lawn-care program. That's not a knock on the product but it is a very "doc" thing to do to try to get a wow factor to get people to pull the trigger. I'm surprised there isn't a fake clock on the bottom corner of the screen counting down when it'll be out of stock.


----------



## ksturfguy

Looks like a good product but no way in hell I'd ever buy it. Would cost me $127 for the 4 bags I would need for my entire yard.


----------



## adgattoni

Ecubed said:


> Looks like it's $32 a bag and that includes shipping. 18 lb bag though and a rate of 3.6 lbs per 1,000 sq ft. So covers 5k feet. I'm not a very big fan of him because he's so pitchman in all his videos but some of the results are pretty eye opening.
> 
> However I also wonder if they add more than just the fert to the "test areas". But on his latest videos it's very noticeable. The prill size does seem like an added bonus compared to carbon X but I haven't tried that product either.


Likely due to the fert being spread by hand (there is no granular spreader anywhere that throws in a thin straight line like the test plots), resulting in a very high application rate.


----------



## sportsman10

"If water is applied daily… you will see noticeable results in as few as 5 days." What?

So you are supposed to water every single day for 5 days? That doesn't line up with what the irrigation practices (deep and infrequent) that I've been told. I've never heard fertilizer instructions say to water every day. That is bizarre and such a ridiculous claim that should have been left out if I were to take this product advert serious.


----------



## Dawg1419

sportsman10 said:


> "If water is applied daily… you will see noticeable results in as few as 5 days." What?
> 
> So you are supposed to water every single day for 5 days? That doesn't line up with what irrigation practices (deep and infrequent) that I've been told. I've never heard of fertilizer instructions say to water every day. That is bizarre and such a ridiculous claim that should have been left out if I were to take this product advert serious.


That really cuts down on the length of the slow release so you have to buy more :lol: why anyone would buy this product is beyond me.


----------

